# Melt and pour soap warping



## petech (Jan 20, 2017)

I poured some microwaved melted melt and pour soap into a rectangular mold. I waited for an hour before unmolding. It looked fine and just as I expected it to. Then progressively sometime over the next week I start to see the rectangular shape soap warp and bend. It distorts enough for me to notice and think it now looks ugly. 

Any tips on what I did wrong, or what I can do right next time? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 20, 2017)

What base did you use? I just asked my daughter who did m&p only for 6 yrs and is excellant at it. If you added any oils or butters which you really should not do it can cause warping. Other than that it could be a bad base with to much liquid in it. Usually on the manufacturers site they will have a list of acceptable percentages of any additives. If this is a craft store base I would guess bad base


----------



## jod58 (Feb 14, 2017)

How do you turn white melt and pour into chocolate?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2017)

jod58 said:


> How do you turn white melt and pour into chocolate?


 
Do you mean make it brown? or Chocolate scented?  Not quite understanding.


----------

